
Tell HN: AMAFeed spamming HN users - jason_slack
I am receiving unsolicited e-mail from &quot;AMAFeed&quot;. The post they are referencing simply says &quot;Nothin has changed...&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15919367)<p>Here is the e-mail:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;jw4nj
======
mtmail
I used to work with somebody, who's side-job was to ask question in forums
(paid). Entirely possible that most of the questions are from only few users.
I mean this user
[https://authorsama.com/user/34519/comments/](https://authorsama.com/user/34519/comments/)
often manages to write one question per minute for 10 minutes in a row. No
way.

